# Show me some craziness.



## Junkdoggy (24/2/15)

Found this on the web. I’d like to see what crazy contraption you guy have dug up on the inter web. 
Or maybe even built your self.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (24/2/15)

im not sure im ok with this. that looks like an 'accident' waiting to happen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (24/2/15)

A manicure is urgently called for

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Junkdoggy (24/2/15)

You will defiantly be labeled a terrorist if you walk around with that thing. It looks like a BOM.

Guantanamo here we come.


----------



## annemarievdh (24/2/15)

All I saw at first was the fingernails!!!! 

Then I saw the vape...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (24/2/15)

Andre said:


> A manicure is urgently called for



A complete and very long batch by the looks of it...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (24/2/15)

I don't know it sort of looks like he had his fingernails painted like that.


----------



## zadiac (24/2/15)

Junkdoggy said:


> You will defiantly be labeled a terrorist if you walk around with that thing. It looks like a BOM.
> 
> Guantanamo here we come.



In essence, that IS a bom.....lol




Sprint said:


> I don't know it sort of looks like he had his fingernails painted like that.



I don't agree. Look at his hands. They're dirty, and so are his nails...yucky

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (24/2/15)

*Dead short anyone?*

*




*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VandaL (24/2/15)

What is this, I don't even.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate (24/2/15)

VandaL said:


> What is this, I don't even.


Is some sort of still for making alcohol?


----------



## VandaL (24/2/15)

Genosmate said:


> Is some sort of still for making alcohol?






nope


----------



## Genosmate (24/2/15)

VandaL said:


> nope


Oh,Irish stealth vape

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## VandaL (24/2/15)

Genosmate said:


> Oh,Irish stealth vape


Here's the mini,

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## DemonicBunnee (24/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Here's the mini,



Seeing that made me think of a sonic screwdriver for some odd reason, and google did not disappoint...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ashley A (24/2/15)

That's probably excess battery acid on the fingernails.


----------



## ET (24/2/15)

zadiac said:


> *Dead short anyone?*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Explain please? This joke is going over my head unfortunately.


----------



## zadiac (24/2/15)

ET said:


> Explain please? This joke is going over my head unfortunately.



With wire that thick, there is almost zero resistance, hence the "dead short" joke 

That atty looks like a mephisto from the top. If so, that thing is massive and for the wire to fill up the whole atty, it has to be 16g or lower. My 20g is not even near that thick. That build there is an accident waiting to happen...lol


----------



## ET (24/2/15)

zadiac said:


> With wire that thick, there is almost zero resistance, hence the "dead short" joke
> 
> That atty looks like a mephisto from the top. If so, that thing is massive and for the wire to fill up the whole atty, it has to be 16g or lower. My 20g is not even near that thick. That build there is an accident waiting to happen...lol



Accident waiting to happen? Must be why all i saw was an awesome coil that probably will build one day. Hmmm 16 gauge


----------



## Junkdoggy (24/2/15)

Some more fun !!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Junkdoggy (25/2/15)

One more. Come on guys let’s see what you’ve got.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Junkdoggy (26/2/15)

Here is today’s candidate. 









Have a Graet Day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LJRanger (26/2/15)

Locked and loaded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junkdoggy (27/2/15)

Another bomb.

Terrorists I tell you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (27/2/15)

The Dirty Harry mod

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Junkdoggy (27/2/15)

Make my day!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Junkdoggy (27/2/15)

Fights on.




Just kidding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junkdoggy (1/3/15)

Fail!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Junkdoggy (1/3/15)

That tattoo was probable done with this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (1/3/15)

Its quite funny how vapers are portrayed. I mean i look like the biggest geek sometimes. I see most vapers overseas rock a mohawk and a scull vape..... Maby its time for a change? Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Wolf (1/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Wolf (1/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (1/3/15)

Junkdoggy said:


> That tattoo was probable done with this.
> View attachment 22254
> 
> 
> View attachment 22255




Now here's a lekker project for @andro !


----------



## Junkdoggy (2/3/15)

The original Joyetech eGrip prototype.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (1/4/15)

Finally found a replacement for my SMY


----------



## Renesh (1/4/15)

The fact that there is a heatsink on the mosfet(s?) should suggest that this isn't the brightest idea...... 




DemonicBunnee said:


> Finally found a replacement for my SMY


nk


----------



## Valesidecc (1/4/15)

For us bikers haha

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rudi (1/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (1/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (1/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Junkdoggy (2/4/15)

Idiot.


----------



## Junkdoggy (2/4/15)

One for the Guys




One for the girls. 

Distant cousin of the REO.


Havent done these for a long time.

Will see if i can get it going again.


----------



## Junkdoggy (2/4/15)

Get your Mummy on..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junkdoggy (2/4/15)

What the FU@$% is that?






Think he is trying removing the tar from his vape.


----------



## Junkdoggy (2/4/15)

Some serious coils. Wonder how you wick them????


----------



## Nightwalker (12/1/16)

The Wolf said:


> View attachment 22264


Pull That out in public...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/1/16)

Cool thread this, loads of madness out there ! 

Vaping at 400w


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (12/1/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (12/1/16)

Missin


BeardedVaper93 said:


>


Missing the headlines, "and then he said, quick, hold my beer"


----------

